# سؤال بخصوص الدهانات



## ابو يوسف (12 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى الكرام 

انا اريد ان اعرف الاختبارات الكاملة للدهانات البلاستيك والزيت والمعجون من اول اختبارت الماده الخام الى المنتج النهائي 

شكرا


----------



## abue tycer (13 أبريل 2011)

*Paint testing manual: physical and chemical examination of paints, varnishes*

google book الكتاب اعلاه على 
يمكن ان يفيدك


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
ولكن انا اريد ان يتم نقاش الموضوع مع المهندسين بحيث افهم منو الخطوات من خلال خبرته وليس من خلال كتاب

فهذا يفيد اى شخص اكتر


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 أبريل 2011)

اين انتم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## حسين عاصمي (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا مشكور علي المجهودات المبزوله المتميزه بارك الله لك ويجعل العلوم التي تنشرها في ميزان حسناتك 
وكنت اود منك تشرح لنا مركب او خلطه معاجين الحوائط وكذلك البويات البلاستكيه في عده اشكال مع الجدوي الاقتصاديه لها ونكون لك شاكرين ووفقك الله


----------



## Lithium ion (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاختبارات العامه للبويات*

:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:
علشان خاطر الاخ العزيز ابويوسف ويارب ميزعلش مني
الملف المرفق يحوي الاختبارات العامه للبويات وخاماتها
:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:​


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

وبارك الله فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف رائع جدا مشكور


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (17 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يناير 2012)

اخوانى الكرام هناك بعض الاجهزه اريد ان اعف كيفيه استعمالها وعلى اي اساس بتطلع النتيجيه بمعنى على اي مواصفه

وشكرا وهناك بعض الصور سوف اضعها هنا

وشكرا




Digital Pull_off Adhesion Tester





Dupont Impact Tester





Flexibility Tester for Putty





Intelligent Krebs Viscometer





leveling tester





Precise Oven





sagging tester





saltspray





Taber pH Meter





Thermometer and Hygrometer





Versatile Sand_Milling Dispersing_Agitator

ارجو الرد يااخوانى فأنا فعلا محتاج اعرف طريقه هذه الاجهزه ولماذا استخدمهم


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يناير 2012)

*ارجو الرد يااخوانى فأنا فعلا محتاج اعرف طريقه هذه الاجهزه ولماذا استخدمهم*​


----------



## كيميائيه1 (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أشكر الجميع على المشاركات في هذا المجال مع تقدير لكل شخص يبادر بالاهتمام اثناء الرد السريع


----------



## marouane v (29 مايو 2014)

السلام ممكن مساعدة من فظلكم سؤال بخصوص مادة تظاف في الدهانات المائية securon98/3


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymanaldokh (3 سبتمبر 2014)

ممتاز والله رائع جدا بس ماهي المعاير والمقايس للمادة المعجونه


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------

